# hindi ka na galit saakin kasi nag sinungaling ako sayo.patawad



## Drago85

hindi ka na galit saakin kasi nag sinungaling ako sayo.patawad 

Could somebody translate this? 
Thanks.


----------



## Drago85

On English of course.


----------



## pusong_pinoy

*Don't be mad at me because I lied to you. Forgive me.*


----------

